# Hurricane, leave or hunker down



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm about 1.5 miles from the bay and outside a flood zone. Got two generators and a small window air conditioner (if needed). If it comes this way, anything up to a Cat. II we are staying.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

its a big rain maker not the end of the world! Hell i slept through ivan and i stayed in my house just out the back gate of the base


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

water you have to watch out,storm surge, 25 ft in ivan, killed lady doctor in 2nd story of house across highway down from tiger point, i believe it came about 1 1/2 miles. i was in tiger point the morning after hurricane when about 25 people drowned. Once it starts you are on your own, they cant come get you. I stayed on indian bayou during one and was lucky. take no chances, ive been thru 10 or 15 since 1959, stayed on water during hazel 1959, i was 8.I lost my roof twice since 1994. Ive had friends left and got drowned in nc while getting away from storm. If you leave dont wait till last min, traffic gets backed up a hundred miles getting out. Most storms go up thru nc, sc tenn, and get you anywayIn tiger point there was a brand new corvette nose down in sand, only trunk sticking out. I would not take pictures, didnt want to remember things i saw. I was a disaster team member since 1973, we went out in storm when they were coming. Have been in pamana city in 70,s chipley, yes storm came 150 miles from coast, then came up thru sumter sc, .After ivan i was out in storm 1000 am next morning, was still blowing, saw truck on 1 10 next morning, the one where the trucker drowned was driving 5000 gall fuel tanker in storm, had a man on roof with broom holding wires away from cab.then you have the tristers that come with storm to contend with.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

less than 4 and I'm staying.....slept through the first 1/2 night of Ivan.....until 4' diameter trees started hitting the ground, and tornadoes started cutting down buildings.......of course you couldn't hear any of that over the howl of the wind and the vibration of my BLOCK house!


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm a stand your ground kinda guy.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a great excuse to get drunk on a school night. So, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

cat 2 or higher is not gonna be fun to be a part of. if it hits directly the area as a 2 or higher I am gonna drive 50 miles north and get a hotel for the night. 

the good news is that it will move through fast. not gonna sit over the area for long


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Having just moved to Navarre a couple years ago from the east coast I really havent seen a hurricane here.. I live in HBTS just off of 98.. Am i looking at alot of flooding?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and my friggin generator is still in Jacksonville, great place for it I know...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends... on the water, I'd leave.

Inland, do you have kids? Sure guys talk about sleeping through a storm. But it can be pretty terrifying if you lose power and the wind is howling for hours at a time. Worst case... tornado, but those are rare in a hurricane.

Otherwise it's a tree coming down on the house, or literally losing your roof (it blows off), though newer homes are built for that in smaller storms. But even losing shingles means it's gonna rain and rain hard IN your house. Yep water coming from the ceiling.

So newer house, newer roof, I might stick around. But even then it's SCARY, scarier for kids.

If you have family or friends north of I-10, I'd take the offer and evacuate.

Jim


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Flood zones are public record. County or city records dept. A flood warning will also be issued and announced on news if it is a factor.

Navarre got hammered during Ivan. Surge came across 98. 

If your local emergency management is telling people to evacuate.....do it. Ditto on the comments of Jim T. 

Lots of "Hunker Down" folks die during these events. Listen to reason, listen to your local emergency management. BE SAFE.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

It really depends on whether it passes to the west or the east. If it passes to the east, then we will on the NW quadrant - which is usually weaker and looking at north winds and less chance of flooding. If it passes to the west, the winds will be from the south pushing a lot of water. There will be a surge with waves on top of that. Tampa is expecting 5-7 feet of surge... 

We stayed home in Ivan and will not do that again. The constant roaring sound, roof ripping off and water pouring in the house (we live in Pace a long way from the water) was frightening. Scared the bejesus out of me.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Naw, no family at all around here and Im afraid hotels are gonna be booked for miles going north.. Looks like were hunkering down (no kids).. We live on the north side of 98, not sure if that even makes a difference or not depending on the size of the storm


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea, I was less likely to stay if my kids were small. They are 24 and 19, if they want to leave they have cars and family in Alabama they can go stay with.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I live on the ICW 3 blocks east of Galvez. During Ivan the water rose about 14-15 feet. My house sits at 21 feet in elevation on one of the highest points in the Innerarity area. The speed that the water can rise is unbelievable. I would not stay in a low lying area in a flood zone. That said, we are staying put. We will put the shutters up and ride it out.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just down the road from Mike and Dale and live on a high point as well. Less than a 3 I will stay. Grew up dealing with these buggers. Effective planning and common sense does wonders. JimT offered very sound and true advice, my wife and kids will head up north tomorrow.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

yeah exactly read PNJ and look at all the tough guys that decided to ride it out in one particular neighborhood. there were deaths and every home was damaged, it is a scary thing because you are trapped when the storm hits and hearing the howling outside and trees cracking with no power/internet/tv and not knowing what is going on. not a fun thing at all. 

if you live near the coast and the eye wall moves over your area then there will be storm surge especially on the east side of the eye. and its the storm surge that kills people in hurricanes. so don't be a hero


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I've got to stay for my job. Working hard to take care of lots of old folks. My oldest son will have to go stay with his Mom around the corner from our house. Her house is up on a hill. Mine is on the edge of Blackwater Forest. Water is not a problem, flying trees is another story. Either way I'll be at work which is where a lot of employees have taken their families for shelter in the past. Gotta protect the elders.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

You have your St. Bernard's that make sure that any survivor's in an avalanche have brandy. My chesapeake has a bottle of Pappy ready for anybody that is in trouble.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Patriot said:


> Flood zones are public record. County or city records dept. A flood warning will also be issued and announced on news if it is a factor.
> 
> Navarre got hammered during Ivan. Surge came across 98.
> 
> ...



Flood zones are also WRONG!

I lost most of a house in Ivan in Grand Lagoon. I left.

Some of my neighbors just south of Gulf Beach Highway ended up on their islands in their kitchen trying to avoid the surge that came at the high tide at the dead of night, They were higher than the 100 year flood zone. (There is a distinct rise on Grande Lagoon Blvd.)

The flood zones are built on a 100 year storm. (worst storms in 100 years, averaged out...)

Ivan was a Cat 2, near 3 but laid waste to Grand Lagoon sub division for a lot of "perfect storm" reasons.

Katrina TRASHED New Orleans, not so much because of wind, more by the volume of rain.

It's not the rain sometimes, it's the wind. Then next time it's not the wind, it's the rain.

Then sometimes it's just a random gust that catches the corner of your roof or roof tiles, now, you are WET, SCARED and TIRED.

That was me during Ivan at that hotel on Navy Blvd that used to be a Comfort Inn.

I don't blame them, but it's not fun to be in a hotel room with water coming down everywhere through the ceiling and 70 mph winds with higher gusts just outside.

MY Ivan overnight.



Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well said Jim. We are all adults, make the right decision depending on your situation.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Jim....your are absolutely right!!!!

SURGE # 1 cause of death

More Ivan.....
That poor truck driver that died on the 1-10 bridge.....Milton tore up bad in surge. That's a good 20 miles inland. 

People drowning in river surges as Hurricanes move inland in TN.

The point is.....get the hell out of the way of the storm. Get away from any water that connects to the GOM or any river in the inland states.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya were building a House in Grand lagoon,and when Debbie was in the Gulf it brought water up about 6ft from the ICW.... Also when we had all that rain it washed some of the road out..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Patriot said:


> Jim....your are absolutely right!!!!
> 
> SURGE # 1 cause of death
> 
> ...



How can a surge DESTROY a bridge that is 20' off the water and 20 miles inland?

I had NO idea that on those bridges (and every other concrete bridge), the sections are simply laid across the pilings and NOT tied down to each piling.

Dunno if it's still the same. I assume so, just higher.

I think this is I-10 Ponchatrain Bridge. Another concrete "floating" bridge.



Jim


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Worst case... tornado, but those are rare in a hurricane.

BULL ----We had over a 100 tornado's during IVAN


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Isaac's track has shifted a little further west and it is now foretasted to be a Cat 3 storm at landfall. I am bailing from Perdido Key. We had a tornado last year during TS Lee that did significant damage. Prayers for all!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If you head north, just remember that the storm can plow inland, and STILL be cat1 well north of the coast. Lots of people went a little north to escape Ivan, and just got their asses handed to them in a strange hotel with no roof. .....and Ivan spawned a LOT of tornadoes.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cousin-it said:


> Worst case... tornado, but those are rare in a hurricane.
> 
> BULL ----We had over a 100 tornado's during IVAN


Okay, I am wrong...

Jim


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

You guys are makin me nervous now.. Im supposed to be leaving for Vegas on saturday to get married and if we have to bail I hope we can make it back in friggin time.. man what a pain in the dick


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

One other consideration.

If you have an emergency, then call 911, DO NOT expect them to respond during the storm.

If you have a loved one who is debilitated, might need evacuation, do it BEFORE the storm hits.

If you or your 6 year old daughter breaks a leg, you are on your own until the storm lifts. Do NOT expect an Ambulance to show up during the storm.

They actually say you are on your own for 3 days. Then you can expect "help" in the way of food and water.

I HOPE I am wrong and it's simply just a lot of rain (heck, I'll be gone).



Jim


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Reminder of what it was like. I lived in Chevalier near Grand Lagoon at the time. War zone is an understatement. Only time i have smelled a dead body.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Where is Grand Lagoon?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

right off of Gulf Beach Hwy...About a Block from Beur road,and it backs up the Big Lagoon state park..


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If its a cat 2+-3 Im headed to Auburn or Tampa I'll know mon morn


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

We've always booked any time an evacuation order has been given. My wife's business partner (HBTS) and her best friend (near SR county line) stayed for Ivan. Her partner's child still has PTSD from the experience and has been getting therapy for it since Ivan. Her child was three at the time it hit. Her best friend's house had a large tree fall through the master bedroom, luckily they weren't in it. Her and her husband spent 10 minutes trying to divert the rain with plastic and buckets before they realized it was futile. We returned with a rented RV several days later and I remember the humidity was tremendous after the storm. My question is why subject my family to that when I can write off an entire vacation if I'm ordered to evacuate.


----------



## beachfisher (Nov 9, 2011)

entertaining reads guys, went thru katrina in pass christian, a trusty .40 and the ability to swim and all will be fine, bring it on ma' nature


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

how bad is it in Avalon area in Milton?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

ablesbradley said:


> how bad is it in Avalon area in Milton?


I knew a couple living just north of I-110 on Avalon and the water level was 4ft during Ivan. The surge had them in the attic. In other words, leave that area and don't chance it. It's not worth it!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know what the woodlawn beach area in gulf breeze was like in Ivan? I have a hardheaded girlfriend that has never been through one before that doesn't think its a big deal to stay there. A little less than a mile north of the sound.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Anyone know what the woodlawn beach area in gulf breeze was like in Ivan? I have a hardheaded girlfriend that has never been through one before that doesn't think its a big deal to stay there. A little less than a mile north of the sound.


Anything on the South side of Hwy. 98 is dicey. We live on the North side on one of the canals and were home through Ivan. At the time our home was only about 1.5 years old and we boarded up pretty good, but it was plenty wicked. I really got concerned when the water rose so much that it was over my back porch. Had about an inch or two in the garage, but fortunately none in the house. I had friends that lived on a canal in Tiger Pt. From the outside their home looked fine after the storm, but there was a water line on the wall 5 ft. high. It really depends on tide, surge, whether the storm hits east or west of us. The S.R.C. Sheriff's Dept. had a mandatory evac. for those on the South side of 98 during Ivan and recommended evac. for the North side. That said, unless it goes to a Cat. 3 or better, I'm staying put.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hurricane Advice*

Get a good battery powered radio and stay tuned.

If there's any doubt in your mind, board/tape up and leave town! JMHO C2


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

We are soundside at Navarre beach and close to the water. The elevation for NB seems really low to me and I'm thinking _everything_ here would be in the water in a big hurricane. 

Our townhouse complex was supposedly built like a tank around 1998 (deep larger pilings, structure strapped down everywhere, etc) and we just got new windows rated to around 140 mph. I'm told these townhouses survived Ivan and everything else with only minimal damage (except flooding in the garage downstairs.) 

Even so, being new to NW FL we are not really prepared (i.e. no generator), so I'm thinking anything over a Cat 1 we're leaving for a few days. Unless by some miracle it makes landfall down around Appalachicola and no more than a Cat 2 we may consider staying. 

We have a place to stay in central Mississippi if we need to go farther inland, but also have a room booked at the Comfort Inn at 87 & I-10 ... but is Milton really far enough for a Cat-2 or Cat-3 I wonder?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

AndyS said:


> We are soundside at Navarre beach and close to the water. The elevation for NB seems really low to me and I'm thinking _everything_ here would be in the water in a big hurricane.
> 
> Our townhouse complex was supposedly built like a tank around 1998 (deep larger pilings, structure strapped down everywhere, etc) and we just got new windows rated to around 140 mph. I'm told these townhouses survived Ivan and everything else with only minimal damage (except flooding in the garage downstairs.)
> 
> ...


If you can....run Forest run! You said it yourself "not really prepared". No storm is the same. If your not prepared then get as far away now as you can. At the very least you can say you survived it. I'll be here taking care of everyones grandparents. Go be safe. If you have an alternate plan it's the smart move.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have been to many storms, after the event for work related activity, Hugo 1989, Andrew 1992, and of course everyone that hit here, and many others.

KNOW THIS!!* *

There are no two* *storms which are the same. 

You can not compare what you know to what you think will happen. I worked Myrtle Beach area after Hugo. This was 75 miles north of the eye. The Air Force base recorded over 200 tornados, until one took the tornado gauge. 

Hugo was a straight line wind, tornado and surge event, many died.

That duty taught me to run from the "H" due to tornados.

Then there was Andrew, that was a wind event period. The worse I have ever seen. I can tell horror story, after horror story, of which I was told. I saw the tractor trailer full of dead detainees. Undocumented ones that did not make it.

I have never had a "H" give me a blow job.

So fellow PFF'ers. 

God gave you a brain, please use it.*


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I have been to many storms, after the event for work related activity, Hugo 1989, Andrew 1992, and of course everyone that hit here, and many others.*
> 
> *KNOW THIS!!*
> 
> ...


Very wise words Tom. For Military or government civilians, The military PAYS you to evacuate. It is a direct order when they say evacuate. If you don't, you can and will most likely be held responsible for whatever happens to you or your family. 

Granted, there are a lot of hard headed, macho, and stubborn people who stay at home. All it takes is once to change your mind. Hopefully if that happens to you, you will still be around to change it. There's a lot of people who have stayed, and now have a change of heart...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

AndyS said:


> have a room booked at the Comfort Inn at 87 & I-10 ... but is Milton really far enough for a Cat-2 or Cat-3 I wonder?


Far enought to escape storm surge, but not far enough to escape the wind and tornadoes. I'd go East.....You only have to avoid the eye by 40-50 miles to get out of the hurricane strength winds.
East West movement is easier than the HWY 29 "Hurricane Evacuation Route" ....which is a joke.
You are rolling the dice no matter what....there will probalby be people hurt by tornadoes and strait line winds several hundred miles inland if Issac makes landfall as a cat2 moving at 17mph.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

now that it is expected to make landfall as a cat 2/3 you have to be out of your mind and very stupid to stay if you live near the coast.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

If there is any doubt about your well being go to emergency shelters, there are lots of them


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> If you head north, just remember that the storm can plow inland, and STILL be cat1 well north of the coast. Lots of people went a little north to escape Ivan, and just got their asses handed to them in a strange hotel with no roof. .....and Ivan spawned a LOT of tornadoes.


My brother lives on Lake Martin, over towards (west of Montgomery)Opelika, Alabama. They seem to always get hit bad when a hurricane comes through. In addition their untiles are above ground (big pines) and when the power goes it is gone.

Depending where this thing goes, east may be better.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Right now, east is the way to go. 
Outside9, you're in Niceville, right? If it hits Mobile you should be ok. 
I can tell you this, my daughter is being sent north of B'ham to my mom's because the wife and I are both stuck here due to work. 

Y'all be smart.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Be prepared just in case. I've got to take care of your grandparents. I'll keep them safe right along with everyone else. http://www.myfoxhurricane.com/custom/storms/storm2_track.html


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I grew up in S. Florida in the 80s. I vividly remember Andrew. I was 12 when it came through. I can still close my eyes and remember the damage it caused. Sitting on my front porch with a shotgun watching for looters. eating MREs and standing in line for water. Now I'm older and have a family and house of my own, I'm staying it out. Cat III or lower. House built in 2010, should be fine. Its the storm surge and trees in the backyard I'm more worried about. 
Good luck to all....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep, Niceville here.

http://www.weather.com/weather/hurricanecentral/tracker/2012/isaac

Good photo of possible track. It looks like Pensacola is going to get hit hard. You can dragg it to center of page and zoom in.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I have been to many storms, after the event for work related activity, Hugo 1989, Andrew 1992, and of course everyone that hit here, and many others.
> 
> KNOW THIS!!* *
> 
> ...


Tom

Did you actually see the dead bodies or did someone tell you that was what was in the tractor trailer. 26 died in andrew total. 
Same sort of rumors swirled around here after Ivan "freezer full of bodies" turned out not be factual..


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

New to the area. Does anyone have any experience or thoughts as to how the area of I-10 & Hwy 87 (Holiday Inn & Comfort Inn there) will be if this storm ends up coming in as:

A. Cat 1 & making landfall between GB & Destin in this area? 
-or - 
B. Cat 2 & making landfall more down toward PCB or Appalachicola?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Good Luck my friends in PC and FWB..

Another good reason to live in Geneva Alabama, also lower taxes.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

here is a track


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

knot @ Work said:


> Good Luck my friends in PC and FWB..
> 
> Another good reason to live in Geneva Alabama, also lower taxes.


I'm from Alabama so I earned the right to say this.

RATHER DEAL WITH A HURRICANE THAN LIVE IN ALABAMA!


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Some Thoughts and obsevations

If you live in a trailer go to a shelter or leave town. They are magnents for tornados.

If you have big trees by your house think about shelters or leaving, falling trees kill almost as many people as drowning. Also be careful after the storm cleaning up with chainsaws, lots of people hurt or killed by dropping trees and branches on them selves

It took me about 10 hrs to get to Tallahassee when Opel came.So if you are going to leave dont wait till Tuesday Am. ( looks like storm well hitting our area 2Am Wed.)

I went to Montgomery during Ivan, it was still a cat 1 there, took a roof off of a hotel next to the one I was at ( I had small kids so I met my folks there and let them take them to western Nc for a week after, we had no power for a week and I live north of I 10)

I have a buddy that lived off of Avalon blvd. he stayed for Ivan,and said water got to within a foot of his house.

If you stay and water gets in your house weather from flooding or through roof or windows shut your power off if the power companys hasent already, water and electricity dont mix very well.

Also dont run generators or gas lanterns inside, you might not wake up.


Walmart was almost as bad as Christmass time yesterday. sold out of a bunch of things, well probably be worse today.

Freeze as many bottles and milk cartons full of water as you can.

And hopefully the son of a bitch doesnt get anywheres near a cat 3.
Good luck and God bless


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I live in cantonment, and left during opal and Denis i think. I WILL NEVER LEAVE AGAIN. I will evacuate the 9 miles to my parents house and that's it. The hassle of leaving is nothing compared to the hassle of getting back home. I got tired of getting more damage at the motel i evacuated to then at the cozy house we left. We lost 3 shingles during Ivan. We have no trees around and no where near water. Ill take My chances here.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

My 2 cents. If you wait till the last minute to bug out, keep in mind there will be hordes of folks doing the same. Look at a good map and see which are the main roads heading north (not many either). Then avoid them if possible, the hordes will be on them. Find the country roads.
Wish I could find the pictures of the folks stuck on SR 85 during Ivan. SR 285 about 10 mi to the east was just about deserted. Ya don't know what ya don't know till ya know.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't forget your neighbors, especially once you are prepared. Elderly, military wives and of course the most vulnerable, the poor ole dumb Yankees who live among us. 

Ha,Ha


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Don't forget your neighbors, especially once you are prepared. Elderly always, military wives of course and of course the most vulnerable, the poor ole dumb Yankees who live among us. That depends, is his wife hot?
> 
> Ha,Ha


Edited just to clarify.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

As of todays report and computer models inland will be OK except for tornados in the northern section of Escambia county.

The north side of 98 will be fine as far as sea surge is concerned. There could be some flooding from rain. 

The higher parts south of 98 will be fine with the surge. The low lying area and flood zones along the ICW and waterfront homes will have some flooding with sea surge and rain. 

When the water rises over my dock I will let you know..!!

I hope it does. It will keep the waves from destroying the dock.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

When they predict 5 days out that we are going to get hit I don't worry to much about it. Its when they predict 5 days out that landfall will be 400 miles away from us is when I watch closely. Think about it. When have they ever been right up until about 24 hours out, and then I can think of several storms that close that changed direction over night....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> When they predict 5 days out that we are going to get hit I don't worry to much about it. Its when they predict 5 days out that landfall will be 400 miles away from us is when I watch closely. Think about it. When have they ever been right up until about 24 hours out, and then I can think of several storms that close that changed direction over night....



Right now it's called to hit 145 west of here.

I think it's time to plan - assuming you're already prepared. If you're not, get prepped. Boards go up tomorrow at the Alabama house and here Tuesdy if nothing changes.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> When they predict 5 days out that we are going to get hit I don't worry to much about it. Its when they predict 5 days out that landfall will be 400 miles away from us is when I watch closely. Think about it. When have they ever been right up until about 24 hours out, and then I can think of several storms that close that changed direction over night....



I agree, they called it way to early, its like in college football, if you're the preseason number 1 ranked team, you have no chance of being Number 1 when is all over.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> I'm from Alabama so I earned the right to say this.
> 
> RATHER DEAL WITH A HURRICANE THAN LIVE IN ALABAMA!


 
I lived in Phenix City AL for 5 years, Florida for the first half of my life and Kansas as my first duty satation, Gonna live in FL for the rest of my life. 

Couldn't agree more:stupid: :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

At the last report there is a 275nm difference in change the storm could vary.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Based on what I am seeing on the spaghetti models here at this site near the end of the page as you scroll down 
http://www.bearpawsweather.com/tropical/index.html


i'm calling for the forecast landfall to be shifted from MS to LA later today.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's an excellent site. Everything in one place.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Bear paw weather site*

Yea that's why I like it one stop shopping for all your tropical weather updates.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

meterologist/oceanographer's blog out of USF using her head as much as the models. Sometimes critical of the official forecasts and most often correct. 

http://jyotikastorms.blogspot.com

never rely on a single source of information! (the bearpaws site is great for that)


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have been here for almost 4 months from Las Vegas. Going to be interesting. The last hurricane I was here, then Fort Walton Beach, for was Frederick. Stocked up on basic supplies and fuel for the generator. We will seer ho it goes...


----------



## Gyrene (Aug 9, 2012)

We are bunkered down for this storm. We have 30 gallons of gas in cans for the generators (2). We are stocked up on bread, water, canned goods, meats to grill, and have been bagging ice from the ice maker for two days. Everything in the yard has been secured to the garage and I am now charging all my batteries and preparing the tubs fir water storage by scrubbing them down. Also have one car packed for bugout if need be. Weapons are loaded and packed as well with the exception of our personal carry firearms. Knives have been sharpened, chainsaw is ready, and hatchets are good to go. Ham radio is charged up, police scanner is charged and programmed for local and regional agencies. Other agencies that may come into town are in my log book.

I think we are ready.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have small kids?

They won't be happy if the winds hit you.

Other than that, you are well prepared.

Have fun,

Jim


----------



## SAENole (Aug 16, 2012)

Head east.

Most of the tourists have left Panama City.


----------



## SAENole (Aug 16, 2012)

Not to mention that I hauled the boat out this morning....which typically guarantees the storm will go well away from here.


----------



## boonaru (Aug 27, 2012)

*A Little Comical Relief From All The Hurricane Talk by a Local *

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tko0Cnu-Exk#/watch?v=Tko0Cnu-Exkj


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Right now they are predicting 12 inches of rain

50% to 60% chance of Tropical Storm winds. 

10% chance of 50 knot winds.

0% chance of Hurricane winds.

Right in between 3' to 6' and 6' to 10' storm surge. I'm betting 4'..


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

SAENole said:


> Not to mention that I hauled the boat out this morning....which typically guarantees the storm will go well away from here.


The rest of us appreciate that!


----------

